# Newmans Bottom @ Lake Sommerville



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Got to Newmans Bottom w/ gates open @ 7:30am. Parking lot was half full. Proceeded to go downstream with no luck. Then decided to go opposite directions and had much better luck. xxMarty the Valley Boyxx( fellow 2cooler) and I caught around 15 between the two of us. Left around 2pm to head back to Houston. Don't know what the weather wil do for the fishing the next two days, but I think this should improve the fishing. By the way, water is real clear. Fish were caught on live minnows. Lots of females.

Both of our stringers combined:









Marty with both stringers:


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pics good report.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

nice stringer...looks like the females are in. Where's newmans bottom?? I know where nails and yegua creeks are, but don't know where NB is...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Newmans Bottom is Yegua creek, the closest access point to the creek above the lake.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

It is off of CR125 and depending which way you are coming from off of CR125, you will turn on CR140.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Salt, how do you go there from houston? how long is the drive? thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Got the message. Thanks Salt.


----------



## darthlige (Mar 22, 2007)

what about directions if you are coming from rockdale area?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm not sure where that is, but if you look up Dime Box on google map it should bring you close to the vicinity. Nemans Bottom is off of CR125, and then left or right on CR140 depending on whic way you are coming from CR125. Hopes this helps


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

FYI guys, the fish really turned on after the rain. Hammered a full stringer of big females yesterday afrternoon. The Yegua is too high right now....think smaller









Also, paking area at Newmans is closed


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I figured it would turn on the fishing. Thinking about trying it early next week, after the weekend crowds. Thanks for the report Deebo.


----------



## Slimd (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been wanting to try Nails or Yegua creeks but I don't know that end of the lake, I usually stay around Overlook and Rocky creek. Are Nails and Yegua creeks accessible by boat from the main lake?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Slimd said:


> I've been wanting to try Nails or Yegua creeks but I don't know that end of the lake, I usually stay around Overlook and Rocky creek. Are Nails and Yegua creeks accessible by boat from the main lake?


They are, but if you have never done it before, i would suggest just leaving the boat at home and walking in. Fishing from the bank is easier, and faster, and you dont screw up everyone elses fishing with the boat. Also, a lot of the best areas for whites in the creeks are not accessible by boat. you are a lot more limited in a boat up there.


----------



## Slimd (Apr 4, 2007)

I hate to be full of questions, but do you know how long of a drive it is from Overlook park. I'm driving from the Northwest side of Houston. What about a kayak, that was my next choice if I could find the creeks.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i would think a kayak would hurt you more than help. these creeks are small...you can cast across them, and they are full of trees. fishing fromt he bank is by far the best way to do it, unless you bring the boat up from the lake and fish way down low. there is no way to get a boat or kayak to where i caught a limit yesterday, unless you wanna drag it about 300 yards through the woods.


----------



## Slimd (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I need to just drive out and take a look around.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

deebo is right walking is the way to go.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

hey cooper, i was visiting with some brothers from La Grange while fishing on monday, and gave them my spot when i was done. Guy names Matt, and his younger brother. Didnt get a last name.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats my cousin MATT COOPER & his son.How did you do ? james


----------



## mikefish08 (Mar 12, 2008)

Pics are very impressive..I'm planning to go for a trip this summer...Have you guys heard of fish camp?Well,there's this fish camp in Lake Mateos Mexico...Mmmm....Smell something fishy?Yeah...A fish camp tournament...Wanna take a look?Here's for all of you 
http://www.aztecfishingtours.com.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice catch salt, I'll be looking for more reports like that from you soon.


----------

